# Building a box mod



## TalhaMoolla (11/9/14)

Hey guys need some help building a non-regulated box mod. Using two vtc4s what do I need and where do I begin?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (11/9/14)

There are many tutorial videos on youtube for building a box mod. just search around a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (11/9/14)

have you decided yet if you want the batteries in series or parallel ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TalhaMoolla (14/9/14)

@ET parallel. Thanks @zadiac will have a look. 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------

